
Oliver Sacks’s Twins and Prime Numbers - 2a0c40
http://www.pepijnvanerp.nl/articles/oliver-sackss-twins-and-prime-numbers/
======
devnonymous
Note to readers: read till the last paragraph, to placate the implication that
that Oliver Sacks was possibly just 'spicing up' the narration.

